# Triton Routers



## Geordie99 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to the forum but just wanted to pass along some information regarding a great deal I came across on both the Triton plunge router models (TRC001 and MOF001).


There is a place in Cornwall, ON that are selling both models for $160CDN + shipping (which with Canada Post was very reasonable). The models are factory refurbished and recertified by Triton, so therefore as good as new in my eyes. From what I can understand, the Canadian service centre for Triton is/was in Cornwall, so I'm guessing that is why there is a number of them for sale.

The contact name I was given to order with was Adam and his number is 1-613-932-8959. I am not affiliated with them at all and only stumbled across them while looking for a new router for myself. If someone else on the forums can make a savings and get a top quality router to boot, then that's a good thing. Mine arrived yesterday (ordered one for me and one for my Dad) and they are in great condition!

Hope this is of use to someone on the forums. Best of luck.

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

I agree Triton routers are good routers.


----------

